# the afterlife of the free people of middle earth



## John stefan (Nov 21, 2020)

where did the following go after they died?
Men
Dwarves
Elves
Hobbits

please explain in detail if possible where the races mentioned above went to after someone from these races died.


----------



## Olorgando (Nov 21, 2020)

Erm ...

Elves: halls of Námo Mandos (at first)
Men: ask Eru
Hobbits: see Men
Dwarves: ask Aulë

Details: good luck finding them ...


----------



## grendel (Nov 21, 2020)

Olorgando said:


> Men: ask Eru
> Hobbits: see Men
> Dwarves: ask Aulë
> 
> Details: good luck finding them ...


The most common answer, if I recall, is "the Elves know not"...


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Nov 21, 2020)

Ents:🔥🪵


----------



## Miguel (Nov 21, 2020)

Erestor Arcamen said:


> Ents:🔥🪵


----------



## Elthir (Nov 22, 2020)

Just to add to *Gando's* "(at first)" . . . generally speaking most Elves were re-bodied after spending time in Mandos.

Concerning what their death at the End of Time meant, the Elves had various thoughts and theories -- found in the book _Morgoth's Ring_.

🐾


----------



## ZehnWaters (Nov 29, 2020)

Yes, there's a philosophical discussion in the Athrabeth Finrod ah Andreth. The thought of Finrod was that Elves cease to exist at the ending of the world but that the Men will help the Ainur sing back into reality Arda, but now Unmarred. As far as the Dwarves they say they'll help rebuild the world physically so there's that. I'd imagine the Eagles and Ents will likely do the same. The Elves purpose is seemingly to remember all things about the old world to pass it on to the Men.


----------



## Elthir (Nov 30, 2020)

I'll add that in the_ Athrabeth_, after contemplating a cessation of existence scenario, Finrod speaks of his vision: " . . . of Arda Remade; and there the Eldar completed but not ended could abide in the present forever, and there walk, maybe, with the Children of Men . . ."

Concerning the death of the Elves at the end of time, and what might become of them after,_ Laws And Customs of the Eldar _notes . . .

One supposition was that the Elves and Men would become one people.

Another is that some Men, if they desire it, will be permitted to join the Elves in New Arda.

Another is too long to easily explain regarding Elves, Time, and New Arda.

And it is noted that the Elves believe that the fea comes from Eru: "Therefore many of them hold that it cannot be asserted that the fate of the Elves is to be confined within Arda for ever and with it to cease."

And according to the _Athrabeth_ commentary . . .

The existence as fea(r) only was revolting to the Elves, and the idea that their fea(r) would cease to exist they found intolerable: "Both absolute annihilation, and cessation of conscious identity were wholly repugnant to thought and desire."

Despite this, it's said that some argued the fea was finite. Thus . . .

"Therefore in the last resort the Elves were obliged to rest on "naked estel' (as they said): the trust in Eru, that whatever he designed beyond the End would be recognized by each fea as wholly satisfying (at the least). Probably it would contain joys unforeseeable. But they remained in the belief that it would remain in intelligible relation with their present nature and desires, proceed from them, and include them."

And I think this all fits nicely enough with letter 245 wherein Tolkien notes that neither Elves nor Men were fully informed about the ultimate destiny of the other, and that what the End of the World portended for the Elves they did not know, "though they no doubt had theories".

🐾


----------

